# why 7 kings?



## Preach (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm curious why you think only 7 kings were mentioned? For example, Nero was #6, and then Galba ruled for six months, but he died in early 69 AD., This meant that another 18 months or so had to transpire before the destruction of the temple.

Why don't you think the Lord mentioned the next four rulers that would all have a part in the destruction prior to AD. 70? Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## turmeric (Feb 1, 2005)

Seven represents a kind of completion?


----------

